# 47 inc Baird LCD Tv No sound need help



## darrell2010 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi i got a Baird lcd tv 47 inc and ive had it for over 2 years now and we aint had no problems with it until we turned the tv off on friday and when we came down in the morning we cant get no sound out of the tv i have tried the sound settings but the thing is no one has changed the settings to the tv or no one has damaged it so could someone please help me out on how to sort my lcd tv out so i can get the sound back please thanks


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi darrell2010 


Can you please post your model number of the set and tell us if you are in the U.S or U.K . The reason is that the Baird company has been bought out by Thompson and then by Ferguson. Ferguson was bought out by a Chinese company a year ago and there are differences between the U.S and U.K versions.


----------



## darrell2010 (Oct 17, 2010)

its a UK Version product we brought as we live in UK and the model number is J047BAIRD thanks if you need any more info then just ask thanks


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

darrell2010 


There is no listing on this side of the globe for your model , but I've been told that Baird is now part of Phillips in the U.K . Any inquiries you have you must take it to them.

Sorry, I wish I could be more help.


----------

